# Could Not Start Scheduled Tasks



## theITfactor (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a Windows 2003 domain with a Windows XP Pro SP2 box connected. I have 4 tasks that I have setup to run at certain times. I noticed the other day that these tasks were not running. I logged in this morning and tried running these tasks manually but to no avail. I also tried resetting the password and hitting Apply / Ok and get the Access is denied error. I have Googled this error, and Microsoft suggests applying a hotfix (which was already applied to my system) their second suggestion was to go into Group Policy Management on my Local Machine and set "Access this computer from network" and "Everyone" was already included in the group. 

After trying the above mentioned tasks I still have not been able to successfully start these tasks, could someone give me some info on what to do next?


----------

